# enigma morph leos, anyone bred? problems?



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i have a enigma het bell female, and would like to know, having heard of some of the problems they can have, has anyone bred them and had babies with problems? i dont know wether its worth the risk breeding her if the chances are the babies will be un-healthy? or if i were to breed her with another morph, would the chances of them being healthy improve?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

the health problems with enigmas are not yet proven to be linked to the gene. if you enigma is healthy then chances are her offspring will be healthy. I would breed her and if any of the offspring display any of the issued, then you will know not to breed from her again, as she carries the issues.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think its been established that the health issues have certainly been linked to the enigma gene, just not what causes it.

Its personal preference if you breed your female. Because shes been sold to you it SHOULD mean the breeder witnessed no abnormal behaviour whilst the gecko was in their care.
As long as you witness none of the abnormal behaviour linked with the enigma trait then i cant see a problem in breeding her.
As kirsten said if any of the offspring show any abnormal tendencies then breeding her again should be reconsidered and the offspring should not be sold on as normal and healthy.

Another thing to note is engima hatchlings should really be held back longer than usual to observe them for a little longer. Also a longer guarentee on them is advisable!

I know PS Geckos and Ark Reptile submitted a few geckos for lab tests, and have both bred quite a few enigmas last season!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

I've bred a fair few enigmas, all different morphs,some trempers some bells and some mack based ones and none of the offspring have had any issues at all, if yours is acting ok there's a high chance the babies will be fine too


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

the enigma was originally purchased from PSGeckos and was about 6 months when i passed her onto rachel. i think you should breed her, she was really friendly the day i got her and i had never noticed her doing weird things. if she had problems im sure one of us would have noticed.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

violentchopper said:


> the enigma was originally purchased from PSGeckos and was about 6 months when i passed her onto rachel. i think you should breed her, she was really friendly the day i got her and i had never noticed her doing weird things. if she had problems im sure one of us would have noticed.


 yeah she seems absolutely fine! shes the cheekiest one!
just heard the enigma could cause problems and wanted to ask
were you going to breed her with rex and do a nova project?
was thinking of doing that when they ready. i introduced them in a box the other day and went well...so may keep doing that now and again til they are ready to breed. 
btw if you want any babies just shout....they free to you!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

If she`s 6 monhs old and not shown any problems, then it`s highly unlikely that she will develop them out if the blue when she`s mature, go for it! It`s about time enigmas started to get a better reputation!!!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

funky1 said:


> If she`s 6 monhs old and not shown any problems, then it`s highly unlikely that she will develop them out if the blue when she`s mature, go for it! It`s about time enigmas started to get a better reputation!!!


 not concerned about her, didnt want the babies to be unwell! shes fine,
but if i breed her with a RAPTOR then i guess the chances of problems will lessen anyway?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

if you leo is fine, then the chances that she carries any problems to pass on to offspring is minimal.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> yeah she seems absolutely fine! shes the cheekiest one!
> just heard the enigma could cause problems and wanted to ask
> were you going to breed her with rex and do a nova project?
> was thinking of doing that when they ready. i introduced them in a box the other day and went well...so may keep doing that now and again til they are ready to breed.
> btw if you want any babies just shout....they free to you!


hey thanx. yeah was going to breed her with rex


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

violentchopper said:


> hey thanx. yeah was going to breed her with rex


i expect i will too. rex is alot more friendly now, he waits at the glass every night to come out! so sweet. 
i have just ordered 2 more female leos.....oh dear i think i am officially addicted thanks to you!


----------

